# Connaught Tunnel, London



## mc_nebula (Mar 27, 2010)

BORRRRRRINNNGNGGGG tbh. A tunnel in East London. Not much else to it.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 27, 2010)

Neb,there must be more to this than 2 pics...get em up!

ps..whats the tunnel about..sewer or wot?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2010)

If you thought Connaught was boring, theres something wrong with you Nebula!!


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 27, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Neb,there must be more to this than 2 pics...get em up!
> 
> ps..whats the tunnel about..sewer or wot?



Disused rail.



Black Shuck said:


> If you thought Connaught was boring, theres something wrong with you Nebula!!



Nope, nought wrong with me. Just not my bag. It just seemed to be a tunnel. No more, no less. I took another 2 pictures down there. One was blurred, the other is the same as the first one, but with me in it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2010)

Me and M02W had a ball down there, its where we realised the it fun we could have with Long Exposure. Its a great Tunnel although not a long one, but it has loads of character and Architectural style. Everyones different and has an opinion, but you can hardly call it boring!


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, I did. This is what we did earlier in the day...

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=156195[/ame]

Makes this look a little dull.


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 27, 2010)

I really enjoyed the Connaught as it was my first explore in a disused tunnel as well as playing about with long exposure photography - I've been cheeky and added a couple of our pics below.

Love the look of the hospital you went to - lights still working? How cool!!! You got some great images in ther - particularly the operating table with lights on.

Here's something from our trip to the Connaught Tunnel:


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice shots there. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed it, but it wasn't up to the standards of the days previous location...


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2010)

manof2worlds said:


> I really enjoyed the Connaught as it was my first explore in a disused tunnel as well as playing about with long exposure photography - I've been cheeky and added a couple of our pics below.
> 
> Love the look of the hospital you went to - lights still working? How cool!!! You got some great images in ther - particularly the operating table with lights on.
> 
> Here's something from our trip to the Connaught Tunnel:



That was a good day mate!!


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 27, 2010)

mc_nebula said:


> Nice shots there. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed it, but it wasn't up to the standards of the days previous location...



Having looked at your rooftop stuff, tunnels just wouldn't come close - lol. Love your Heron shots - awesome stuff


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 27, 2010)

haha, thanks. Well, I'm off now, I have some stuff planned for this evening...


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2010)

See you later Neb!


----------



## shakey (Mar 29, 2010)

Is that part of the line that was destined to be preserved and opened back up with steam? or was that a different line in London?


----------



## Sectionate (Mar 29, 2010)

mc_nebula said:


> Disused rail.
> 
> Disused Rail



Soon to be reused...


----------



## chris (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice pictures. Do you know what the purpose of the regular brick arches is? They don't seem to be supporting anything - possibly they're there to help retain the side walls? I'll look out for this


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 29, 2010)

shakey said:


> Is that part of the line that was destined to be preserved and opened back up with steam? or was that a different line in London?



It's being brought back into service by Cross Rail very soon - when we went, we walked right into their works yard - lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 29, 2010)

manof2worlds said:


> It's being brought back into service by Cross Rail very soon - when we went, we walked right into their works yard - lol



Ha that was a bloody Laugh mate!! And then OH NO! Ive lost something!!!! lol.!!!!


----------

